# Legacy SD Receiver hookup



## Holihan50 (Jul 7, 2010)

I am using an older Directv RCA DRD435 receiver in my travel trailer with a portable antenna... Will I notice any picture quality difference at all if I use the coax (rf) connection to the TV instead of the S-Video or Composite (R/W/Y) connection? In addition the TV's only Composite video connection is already in use so that pretty much rules out the S-Video..


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

RF is always a lower quality picture than a direct line connection. That doesn't mean it will be unacceptable, though. It really will depend on the quality and condition of the tuner in the TV, something that isn't a consideration when you are using a line input.


----------



## eea123 (Nov 28, 2008)

I'll also offer that RF outs on my older boxes seems to be a weak link in my home setup. I currently have an RCA DRD515RB unit in the downstairs den that feeds two rooms, RCA and Digital Dolby audio for the stereo in the den and RF / coax to the TV in the master bedroom. The coax run is older RG-59 (I wired the home just before RG-6 hit big) and has had three different boxes' RF fail over the last 13 years. The units are still working via composite and S-video, but just won't output without snow on RF.

I'd guess the run is 30' and does have a wall plate. I used good quality wire and connectors back in '96. I've checked the run a number of times and swapping in a new box usually works for a few years.

Before someone asks who runs up and down the stairs to change channels, I also hard wired in a Niles IR system.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

Holihan50 said:


> I am using an older Directv RCA DRD435 receiver in my travel trailer with a portable antenna... Will I notice any picture quality difference at all if I use the coax (rf) connection to the TV instead of the S-Video or Composite (R/W/Y) connection? In addition the TV's only Composite video connection is already in use so that pretty much rules out the S-Video..


Howdy and welcome to DBSTALK.COM! :welcome_s

I still have an RCA DRD450RGA (which is currently inactive) but I did observe that the picture quality was MUCH BETTER when using the S-VIDEO output. The composite output was very close in quality but slightly less sharp. The RF output was considerably poorer. I recommend you use S-VIDEO if your TV has such an input.


----------



## eea123 (Nov 28, 2008)

Doesn't the RF output confirm to the NTSC standard of 240 lines versus 480 for S-Video? Hence the tuning to VHF channels 3 or 4.


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

eea123 said:


> Doesn't the RF output confirm to the NTSC standard of 240 lines versus 480 for S-Video? Hence the tuning to VHF channels 3 or 4.


No, NTSC is 480 lines...


----------



## eea123 (Nov 28, 2008)

texasbrit said:


> No, NTSC is 480 lines...


Wow, VHS tapes were extremely crappy at 240 lines then.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

eea123 said:


> Wow, VHS tapes were extremely crappy at 240 lines then.


Yes, yes they were.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

eea123 said:


> Wow, VHS tapes were extremely crappy at 240 lines then.


Yes, the quality was not that great. But I have some from 1981 that still play just like they did when they were recorded. How many recordings of TV shows do you have that will last 29 years or more? (Or have compatible hardware to play them that is STILL AVAILABLE IN STORES??)

I get a kick out of watching an HBO movie from them occasionally...and then HBO signed off after around midnight local time. They had this clever video of a cartoon character putting out the cat and going to bed. At the end he pulls the shade down and that was it until the next day AROUND 4PM when it signed back on...


----------

